# What should be the expected salary for S/w professional with ~15 years of experience?



## indian01

Hello friends,

I m reaching out to you to people living in HK to know about the salary that I should expect for my experience in HK. I am an IT professional with ~15 years of s/w development exp in Java technologies. Currently I m in Sr. role technical in India and I got an email from consultant in HK for job position Sr. Analyst/ Sr. Programmer with 30 to 33K of salary. It seems to be too low to me, though I am not sure. 

I have pasted JD for reference. Please advise me what should be the best salary I should expect. Is this salary offered is too low?

Programmer / Analyst Programmer / Senior Analyst Programmer (15K-33K)

Job Responsibilities:
- Develop/modify the Web interface and Web-based e-commerce applications
- Develop the Back-end Logistics system
- Liaise closely with users to review business operation process and define system requirements
- Able to handle project planning and work with teammates


Job Requirements:
- University degree holder in Computer Science or related disciplines
- From Mainland China is more preferable
- At least 1 years solid experience and proven record in application design, development and project implementation
- Experience in e-commerce industry is a definite advantage
- Strong in ASP.Net, ASP, VB.Net, JavaScript, CSS 3.0, XML/XSL, SQL, Crystal Reports, etc.
- Familiar with MS 2003 and MS 2008 SQL Server platforms environment.
- Good analytical and interpersonal skills and able to work independently
- Immediate available is preferably


System Analyst (30K)
Job Responsibilities:
- Responsible for project management and implementation
- Handle system analytical, problem solving and organizing
- Prepare system and function specification
- Lead and provide guidance to the developers
- Provide system training to user


Job Requirements:
- Degree / Higher Diploma holder of Computer Science or related fields
- At least 5 year working experience in application development and project implementation
- Strong system analysis and development experience
- Strong leadership, communication and problem solving skills
- Mature, dynamic, self-motivated & able to work under pressure
- Solid working experience in SQL, Store Procedures and RDBMS
- Experience in Powerbuilder, Java, JSP, VBA, Microsoft .NET Framework (C#, VB.net, ASP.net, Crystal Report, multithreaded programming) is preferable
- Immediate available is highly preferable



Thanks in advance for your advise and thanks for reading my lengthy post.


----------



## indian01

indian01 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I m reaching out to you to people living in HK to know about the salary that I should expect for my experience in HK. I am an IT professional with ~15 years of s/w development exp in Java technologies. Currently I m in Sr. role technical in India and I got an email from consultant in HK for job position Sr. Analyst/ Sr. Programmer with 30 to 33K of salary. It seems to be too low to me, though I am not sure.
> 
> I have pasted JD for reference. Please advise me what should be the best salary I should expect. Is this salary offered is too low?
> 
> Programmer / Analyst Programmer / Senior Analyst Programmer (15K-33K)
> 
> Job Responsibilities:
> - Develop/modify the Web interface and Web-based e-commerce applications
> - Develop the Back-end Logistics system
> - Liaise closely with users to review business operation process and define system requirements
> - Able to handle project planning and work with teammates
> 
> 
> Job Requirements:
> - University degree holder in Computer Science or related disciplines
> - From Mainland China is more preferable
> - At least 1 years solid experience and proven record in application design, development and project implementation
> - Experience in e-commerce industry is a definite advantage
> - Strong in ASP.Net, ASP, VB.Net, JavaScript, CSS 3.0, XML/XSL, SQL, Crystal Reports, etc.
> - Familiar with MS 2003 and MS 2008 SQL Server platforms environment.
> - Good analytical and interpersonal skills and able to work independently
> - Immediate available is preferably
> 
> 
> System Analyst (30K)
> Job Responsibilities:
> - Responsible for project management and implementation
> - Handle system analytical, problem solving and organizing
> - Prepare system and function specification
> - Lead and provide guidance to the developers
> - Provide system training to user
> 
> 
> Job Requirements:
> - Degree / Higher Diploma holder of Computer Science or related fields
> - At least 5 year working experience in application development and project implementation
> - Strong system analysis and development experience
> - Strong leadership, communication and problem solving skills
> - Mature, dynamic, self-motivated & able to work under pressure
> - Solid working experience in SQL, Store Procedures and RDBMS
> - Experience in Powerbuilder, Java, JSP, VBA, Microsoft .NET Framework (C#, VB.net, ASP.net, Crystal Report, multithreaded programming) is preferable
> - Immediate available is highly preferable
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advise and thanks for reading my lengthy post.


Knock...knock....anybody please.....I m guessing I should get around 40K per month plus housing allowance. I m currently making around 30k HKD in India. Pay around $5000 HKD for very good appt (furnished) in India. If I just get 40K and no housing allowance then I will be saving less than what I am saving here. 

Am I asking too much or is it right expectation?
How much % is the income tax on your salary in HK?


----------



## kaikwong

I would say that the salary is about there. Sad to say but there are still some nationality discrimination in this world. Housing is very expensive in HK so you'll better stay where you are unless you are willing to spend chunk of your salary into accommodation.


----------



## indian01

kaikwong said:


> I would say that the salary is about there. Sad to say but there are still some nationality discrimination in this world. Housing is very expensive in HK so you'll better stay where you are unless you are willing to spend chunk of your salary into accommodation.


Thanks kaikwong for your response. 

I have a news to share, now I have a job offer from start-up, they haven't told me any salary yet, they asked me my expectations, since this will be my first job in HK, I don't know what to ask. I have 15 yrs of programming & development experience .

I will be moving with my wife and 6 year old kid. I calculated per month cost as this -
1) Housing HKD 15000 ( how much bill I can expect for utilities, please help, I have no clue at all?)

2) School HKD10,000 - 6 year old kid ( could there be any additional cost to it, except for school supplies?....too bad in US school is absolutely free ---sigh---)

3) Medical insurance - This is very important for me, as I am diabetic, my wife has hypothyroid, so we will need to see doctor periodically and have to buy medicines regularly. Now not sure how health care system works in HK, is it similar to USA, please help? Do I really need to get medical insurance? We don't have any medical insurance in India and Dr visit cost or any surgery cost etc are bearable. If we don't buy medical insurance then how much cost we can expect per doctor visit and for regular Lab tests how much it could be? Will really appreciate if anyone can throw some light on this, as I am not yet sure if medical and life insurance will be included in the package or not. I hope it should be mandatory for an employer to give health insurance, if that's not the case, then I want to find out about cost if I have to buy out plan for myself and family.

4) Food etc - $10,000 pm
5) Transport - $2000 pm (for family of 3)

Please advise about salary part, what a person of 15+ yrs of exp should get and also if there are any other costs that I forgot to mention above.

I have one more question, once I am in HK is it easy to find another job in case if we move with the salary that is offered and we are not able to meet the ends?

I will truly appreciate your help, if anyone can please help me with answers it will be a big help, as I have to reply to employer.

Many Thanks for your time in reading my lengthy post. Hope to hear views of people living in HK.


----------



## rishi.sharma

Could you please share the Consultant details. So that we can try our luck also.


----------



## indian01

rishi.sharma said:


> Could you please share the Consultant details. So that we can try our luck also.


Sorry to see your post so late. No consultant used, JobsDB is my only source to get jobs.


----------

